# Budgie chit-chat...



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

I recently got a 8 week old male Budgie (as you probably all know, I've been showing him off on here loads lol *proud new mummy* )

He's very different to my female, but obviously there's a big age difference, she's about 10 years, so although she has her moments of madness and noisy chirps, she just sleeps most of the time! He on the other hand is a little bugger!

He's started to make like a really noisey...CH CH CH sounds... (so hard to type how it soundslol) and hops from perch to perch making that noise... if you do it back to him, he goes mad and does it all the more  I've stopped doing it, as I don't want to distress him if that's what's happening... 

Are there any ways of how to tame him? He's not frightened AT ALL, I can put my hand in to change water and food and he just watches you - although, if you get too close, he does always try and bite ya! To save my hand from scratches and blood, I'm pulling my jumper down over my hand, and I can actually stroke his belly etc with that, he tends to nibble and feel with his tongue and then bite... but, he doesn't seem scared which is a good thing.

I've only had him 2 days - so I don't expect things straight away, but be nice to know how to continue things with him!

Also... he brings his front wings up slightly, just the tips (near his chest?) and sort of ... vibrates them  what's he doing ?!?!!? lol I googled it, but I can't seem to find anything...

Please help! lol x x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Thereif its a loud cha cha sound it sounds like hes warning you if he does it fast aswell as loud.* He maybe missing budgie company too, have you let him and Gerry out in the same room yet?* i think you will find they will love eachother.* I think it will be hard to tame him, as you dont know how he was kept before you got him.* he might have been avairy bred etc.* this would mean he has natural fear of humans as he would coppy the other birds that he was with.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww hes just being a livly little budgie thats all trace.. they can be little cheeky monsters sometimes..i have had few of them in my days my dad used to breed them years ago and i would sit out in the Aviery for hrs on hrs just watching them and takenn out the little babbys to handle them..

he prob just missin being with budgies company because thats what he is used to and he will see her and want to be with her.

Just do what your doing and he will get so used to you., but as him really getting tamed i would sit him as close as to you as possible when your at the comp but remember if your other budgie is about he will only want to be near her..if you know what i mean..


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Hi Thereif its a loud cha cha sound it sounds like hes warning you if he does it fast aswell as loud.* He maybe missing budgie company too, have you let him and Gerry out in the same room yet?* i think you will find they will love eachother.* I think it will be hard to tame him, as you dont know how he was kept before you got him.* he might have been avairy bred etc.* this would mean he has natural fear of humans as he would coppy the other birds that he was with.


Hi DK,

I cant let them out together, as my female is very wary and freaks out, I can never catch her and she cant fly properly, the last time she escaped she nearly had heart attack she was so scared! so that's a no no letting them out together. The only way to introduce them, is in the same cage...

as for before, he's only 6-8 weeks and lived in a small pet shop cage.... there was 4 others with him, so you're probably right on him missing company. But he deffinately didn't live in an avairy.

He still has a few weeks left yet of his isolation period! But then I'll introduce them...

Thanks for the info! Both of you....


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

The only other thing is to let out your male and let him climb all over her cage she will then get use to him gradually before just putting them in together. It wont take long for her to come round as there very socail with each other by nature. The ch ch ch is a noise that they do whilst talking and will do it to each other.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

sullivan said:


> The only other thing is to let out your male and let him climb all over her cage she will then get use to him gradually before just putting them in together. It wont take long for her to come round as there very socail with each other by nature. The ch ch ch is a noise that they do whilst talking and will do it to each other.


How do I get him back ?! lol!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

RoseForTheDead said:


> How do I get him back ?! lol!


If you do this when dark out if he wont go back in him self turn out the light and they are suppose to not fly in the dark you should be able to lift him into his cage. Have some one by the light just incase he is silly enough to try to fly in the dark. I used this a few times on my cockateil as he was a wotsit for not wanting to go back in his cage. It may be worth perch training your budgie a bit first. Get him to step on to a wooden stick and you may have to go slowly until he is use to it. Then gradually shorten the stick until he starts to get nearer your finger eventually he should step on your finger. Also good to give treats by hand but be care ful to move slowly and take it steady. Good luck.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hiya again. 

I agree let the male out to see her he should sfly back to his cage if he wants food etc, you could also use the bathroom to let the male out to fly just make sure you put the loo seat down. this is the best place tp try and tame a bird as they wont have many options so they cant fly totally away from you....... re the how do i get my budgie back in when its time if he wont you could lightly mist him with some water then he wont be able to fly brilliantly so you will be able to catch him. Its also good for his feathers too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks so much you guys for the brilliant advice! I will try all of the tips  xx


----------

